# Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]AB: Findet zu den Fällen ein Austausch mit dem Deutschen Angelfischerverband (DAFV) statt?  [/FONT]_
> *TF: Wir befinden uns in Abstimmung*


Die scheint aber net so ganz rund zu laufen.
Denn erst vor 3 Tagen zog ein im DAFV organisierter (und sehr höriger) (Kreis-Verbands-)Präsi massiv über die ausgetretenen Verbände genau mit diesem P€ta-Thema vom Leder, beschimpfte die "Landesfürsten" und behauptete öffentlich dazu:


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]AB: Erhalten die Vereine rechtlichen Beistand durch Ihren Verband? [/FONT]_
> *TF: Selbstverständlich stehen wir unseren Vereinen zur Seite,mit  entsprechender Beratung. Nicht zuletzt stellt unsere  Rechtschutzversicherung die Mittel für Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten zur  Verfügung.*


exakt das Gegenteil!
Zitat Uwe Kretschmar, Kreisanglerverband Dahme-Spreewald, Facebook, Verbandsseite, 24.7.:
*"Schaut euch nur mal an, wo die meisten Klagen mit Erfolg laufen, in Bayern! Verbandshilfe der Beklagten? Null!"*

Frau Dr. nahm an der Diskussion auch teil (hatte jedoch zum eigentlichen Thema nichts bezutragen), aber widersprach Herrn Kretschmars o.g. Behauptung nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die scheint aber net so ganz rund zu laufen.
> Denn erst vor 3 Tagen zog ein im DAFV organisierter (und sehr höriger) (Kreis-Verbands-)Präsi massiv über die ausgetretenen Verbände genau mit diesem P€ta-Thema vom Leder, beschimpfte die "Landesfürsten" und behauptete öffentlich dazu:
> 
> exakt das Gegenteil!
> ...




Hallo,


ganz so kann das nicht stimmen. Bei uns bekommt jeder einzelne Angler (soweit organisiert) Rechtschutz vom Verband falls eine Klage von Peta und Co. anstehen sollte.
Auch kenne ich keine erfolgreiche Klage gegen ein Königsfischen. Klagen ja, mit Erfolg keine.
Bis vor zwei Jahren hatte es immer wieder Anzeigen von Peta gegen Schnupperfischen von Kindern/Jugendlichen gegeben. Dann intervenierte der Landesfischereiverband unter Mitwirkung von einigen Angeordneten deswegen bei der Staatsregierung. Diese erklärte daraufhin, dass das Heranführen von Kindern und Jugendlichen an das Angeln seitens der Regierung ausdrücklich gewünscht ist.
Seitdem ist da Ruhe eingekehrt.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ganz so kann das nicht stimmen.


Er hat auch sonst nur Blödsinn geschrieben!

Nachdem ich ihm _nachweisbar_ widerlegt hatte, 
dass die Behauptung Fr. Doktors falsch ist, 
in dem Schreiben welches er veröffentlicht hat,
lenkte er nur noch ab, beschuldigte mich der Hetze und Lüge (trotz Nachweis!) und kam thematisch von Höckschen auf Stöckchen.
Und  als ich auf das eigentliche Thema zurück wollte, konkret fragte, was er  denn nun dazu sagt, hat er mich gesperrt und all meine Kommentare  gelöscht.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bis vor zwei Jahren hatte es immer wieder Anzeigen von Peta gegen  Schnupperfischen von Kindern/Jugendlichen gegeben. Dann intervenierte  der Landesfischereiverband unter Mitwirkung von einigen Angeordneten  deswegen bei der Staatsregierung.


Das ging aber eher auf die Kappe der Abgeordneten Gaby Schmidt v.d. Freien Wählern, die bereits 2016 mit diesem Thema aktiv wurde. Kann man alles nachlesen inkl. der Dokumente.
Oder auch hier aus der Zeit.

Der Verband wiederum hat sein Infoblatt erst 2017 raus gebracht und war augenscheinlich nicht primär an der Geschichte beteiligt.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ging aber eher auf die Kappe der Abgeordneten Gaby Schmidt v.d. Freien Wählern, die bereits 2016 mit diesem Thema aktiv wurde. Kann man alles nachlesen inkl. der Dokumente.
> Der Verband wiederum hat sein Infoblatt erst 2017 raus gebracht und war augenscheinlich nicht primär an der Geschichte beteiligt.




Hallo,


ja, Frau Schmidt war da auch engagiert, da es in ihrem Wahlkreis deswegen zu zwei Anzeigen kam.
Trotzdem wäre da ohne dem Fischereiverband bei der Staatsregierung nicht so schnell ein Beschluss gefasst worden. Das Infoblatt von 2017 ist nur eine wiederholte Neuauflage des ersten Infoblatts von 1997 (!).


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Trotzdem wäre da ohne dem Fischereiverband ...


 Der aber wohl erst auf die Initiative Schmidts aufgesprungen ist.
Man munkelt, dass sich der bayrische LV doch zu sehr auf die CSU einschießt und andere Parteien & deren Akteure vernachlässigt. Sollte man nicht machen.

Ansonsten mache ich mir um das ganze Thema wenig Sorgen. P€ta geht Umstände finanzrechtlich an, die strafrechtlich schon gescheitert sind. Eine reine Droh- & PR-Gebärde.
Aber sie zeigt zwei Dinge, dass 
- die die Hocker-Initiative von ihnen wahrgenommen wurde
- diese Initiative aber eben auch nicht gut gemacht war.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der aber wohl erst auf die Initiative Schmidts aufgesprungen ist.
> Man munkelt, dass sich der bayrische LV doch zu sehr auf die CSU einschießt und andere Parteien & deren Akteure vernachlässigt. Sollte man nicht machen.




Hallo,


 sicher sind die verbandelt. Deshalb hat ja der Landesfischereiverband auch einen gewissen Einfluss.
Ist ja auch mitunter ganz gut für die Angelei.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*

Es ist schon erschreckend, wie diese anglerfeindlichen Verbände die Problematik und Gefahr für Angler und das Angeln klein schreiben.

D.h. hier geht es um Finanzrecht und nicht Strafrecht, die Karten werden neu gemischt!

Zur Erinnerung:
Gemäß dem 2. BMF-Schreiben vom 19.09.1995, IV B 7 - S 0170 - 84/95 können

"[..] Vereine, deren satzungsmäßiger Zweck die Förderung der nichtgewerblichen Fischerei ist (Anglervereine), unter dem Gesichtspunkt der *Förderung des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege* als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden."

Das Angeln als Tradition oder sinnvolle Freizeittätigkeit ist *kein* anerkannter gemeinnütziger Zweck.

Gemäß § 56 AO gilt die Ausschließlichkeit, die Körperschaft darf nur ihre steuerbegünstigten satzungsmäßigen Zwecke verfolgen.


----------



## Wegberger (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo thorsten.




> Es ist schon erschreckend, wie diese anglerfeindlichen Verbände die  Problematik und Gefahr für Angler und das Angeln klein schreiben.


Nein leider ist es nicht erschreckend .... es ist die logische Schlussfolgerung, wenn man aus einen tollen Hobby, das Freizeit, Sport und Nahrungserwerb beinhaltet ... durch Verbandsmenschen, die höhere Beamte, Z- Politiker und Kreis-Fürsten sind ....über Jahre dieses Thema aus dem Ruder laufen lässt.


Wir bekommen nur das, was wir über Jahre abgenickt haben ...


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*

Wenn Leute eine völlig andere Einstellung haben, die so gar nicht meine ist, kann ich damit zumindest noch leben.
Erschreckend ist die Dummheit!


Wenn beispielsweise die Präsine schriftlich & öffentlich behauptet, dass eine erlassene, geltende EU-Verordnung nur _"ein Vorschlag"_ ist,... die Dame saß im Parlament und hat bei wichtigen lebenswichtigen Entscheidungen abgestimmt!
DAS ist erschreckend!


----------



## Wegberger (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Thomas Funke im Interview zu PETA und der Gemeinnützigkeit von Angelvereinen*

Hallo kati,




> DAS ist erschreckend!


Nein das ist nicht erschreckend, wenn man sie letztest oder vorletztest Jahr beim Dorsch-Angeln mir ihrem roten Handtäschchen gesehen hat.

Das ist die logische Konsequenz ......

 Solange die primären Interessen von Sonnenkönigen, Profilierer und Möchtegern-Aktivisten geentert werden können ... solange kommt auch nur das raus, was die machen ....

Wir drehen uns hier seit Jahren im Kreis ... weil wir nur auf der verbrannten Erde unserer Verbände und dem gesäten Mainstream rumhampeln. Das geht es um alles aber nicht die heilige Kuh ... das Angeln Freizeit und Sport sein kann.

 Jegliche Verkrümmung und Hilfsargumente werden an den Haaren herbeigezogen um Freizeit und Sport zu legetimieren..... und man reitet sich immer weiter in den Sumpf hinein.

 Und das Schlimmste ist, das jeder "Totengräber" wieder auf irgendeinen Zug springen kann und die Meute hofft auf bessere Zeiten.

Mein Fazit ist: Das Angeln muss sich neu erfinden.....meine Erwartung ist leider null ... weil lieber bis zum letzten Tag über Köder, Tackle und Stühle schwadroniert wird, um das nahe AUS nur nicht zu benennen. Lars mit Angeldemo ist unser Vorreiter des letzten Don _ Quijote ... gegen Baglimit Dorsch alleine wäre ja noch was gegangen .... aber jetzt Hering, dann MeFo und Lachs. Nein die Dämme wurden und werden seit 40 Jahren eingerissen und unterhöhlt ...
_


----------

